# OMG I won't miss apartment life!



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

As the title says!! lol The apartment I live in is in a building. You walk into the building and there is a short hall with two bottom apartments, and a stair case that goes up to two top apartments. So there are 4 in each building... However we have been the only residents in our building for months. At one time our building was full.. but I think the last person to move out moved in October. So it's been nice and quiet around here. If we hear the outside door open we know it's for us. 

Well GRRR there are like 3 maintenance men upstairs right now right above me. I think they are making as much noise as possible! They are stomping, and sawing something.. and drilling something. Then stomping up and down the stairs.  They were also doing this the other morning when I was still trying to sleep! This must mean we are getting neighbors soon. Anyway... it's usually dead quiet and Helena can't stand the clanging and banging so she was barking and growling. I finally got her to shut up! LOL


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I like my apartment at times because of the pool, the indoor basketball court, the valleyball court, the tennis court, the gym, and the lake lol. A couple months before me and the woman moved out some people with 3 kids moved in and were so. I said **** to them countless times and even went to the office and that never stopped them. I was so tempted to just start shooting my gun into the ceiling and maybe get lucky enough to hit one of them lol

But I love owning my own house now! I do want I want and I'm as loud as I want


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i HATED that


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh yeah!! I can't wait to be out of here! Only a couple of more months to go! I'm so excited. I haven't lived in a "house" in over 5 years!!! I grew up in a house.. moved to the city and lived in an apartment... then a condo... then 2 more apartments... UGH TIRED OF THEM! My boyfriends buddy was trying to convince him that "apartments were better" because with a house you had to "mow your own grass, and fix your own problems" not true if you are renting with the problem fixing.. thats the landlords job. But I certainly don't think my boyfriend minds mowing the grass in exchange for a house.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Its better to own your own house. Its an investment and you can make alot in return in the long run. I love owning my own house and would never go back to anything else. Mowing the lawn isnt too bad. Havent had to fix anything yet but if you are ontop of your maintence, you should have a problem. Unless is it something uncontrollable


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

We will be renting a home... I hope someday we can buy one.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll you would hate my apt ........ it rains in doors, theres times u need an umbrella to leave the building lol , the woman above me lets her tub over flow at least 4x a month and floods my bathroom ... I live on top of 2 lounges and the one that has karaoke night is right under my bedroom !!!!!!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Loll you would hate my apt ........ it rains in doors, theres times u need an umbrella to leave the building lol , the woman above me lets her tub over flow at least 4x a month and floods my bathroom ... I live on top of 2 lounges and the one that has karaoke night is right under my bedroom !!!!!!!!


Oh wow that is horrible, now I see why you are so happy to move.


----------



## NewPitThena (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm right here with you. I hate apartments. Although, the one were at now isn't too bad. The neighbors right next to us aren't loud. Its just the other neighbors around with their baggy pants and selling drugs that makes this place bad.

I know the neighbors are gonna be pretty pissed when i get my new 7.1 surround hooked up tomorrow


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

NewPitThena said:


> I'm right here with you. I hate apartments. Although, the one were at now isn't too bad. The neighbors right next to us aren't loud. Its just the other neighbors around with their baggy pants and selling drugs that makes this place bad.
> 
> I know the neighbors are gonna be pretty pissed when i get my new 7.1 surround hooked up tomorrow


Don't get me started on the neighbors! I moved out of the ghetto and I can't believe I still have to deal with little hoodlums! LOL


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

i lived in a duplex till i got my house recently, best thing i ever did, i have a few stories from it, when i first moved in my spanish neighbors tried to get me to come into their completely dark house to "fix" their computer. i think a it was a few weeks before that my da*& landlord walked in the house while i was sleeping and opened the freaking bedroom door, good thing roxxy was a baby or it might not of ended well because he scared the **** outta me. we had a very long discussion after that tho


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't see how people live in apartments. I have grown up way out in the country on a farm. My road consist mostly of people that are related to me and the closest house is about 300 yards in either direction(except for behind my house then its like 2miles to the nearest house). I couldn't imagine having so many people living next to me in such a close proximity.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I did this twice. I got kicked out of my apt for arguing with my husband and that b. that lived next to us kept hitting the wall to get us to shut up (we werent loud or screaming just really thin walls, I could always hear her having sex lol) and I got pissed off and banged on her door and told her to stfu or bang on my wall again if she wants! she called the landlord and he proceeded to kickin us out ( later I ripped up her mail and glued the lil pieces to both her windows and door.) and then I lived in a duplex and the people next to us kept bumping there crap music late and wouldnt give us room to park so we looked for the place im in now.. country is better.. no neighbors that I can get in trouble with!


----------

